# Throttle Cable Routing



## 4deuces (Apr 13, 2010)

Any suggestions on how best to route a throttle and mixture cables from the firewall to the rear mounted fuel servo of my IO-540 engine? The center fuel tank makes it difficult to route around without sharp bends that could cause potential binding of the cables. I would like to avoidthe costly conversion to a front mounted fuel servo.


----------

